# Female Growers Group Bud Porn



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2014)

Here by popular request....
_The Female Growers Group_ presents,

*BUD PORN!*

Some of you may remember these beauties as entrants into the BPOM in months/years gone by.  Well, your right.  They are on my desk top to motivate me to greater heights of growing.

While you enjoy these, know that my girls are just sprouting now for this upcoming season's grow.  Gonna call it* Alien Dream Grow*.  It will be fun, it will be HOT, it will be wet, it will be coming soon to this forum or forums near you.

Okay, enough with the advertising.

Lets post of up real naked bud. Here for your enjoyment are 

1. AK 47
2. Urkle
3. More Urkle

Rose, your turn. 

View attachment 1111.jpg


View attachment 1112.jpg


View attachment 1113.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Mar 21, 2014)

Sweet. Is that subs strain. Nice colours!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2014)

Sawhos which is subs strain?  I got those as clones. Still have some of that Erkle left. Just love that deep hash flavor and relaxing buzz. Thanks for looking in.

:batman:


----------

